# problem with ATI hd4550 or RV710 after ker upgrade[SOLVED]

## upengan78

Hello

It used to work fine on 3.7.9-gentoo. This is .config for 3.7.9-gentoo http://bpaste.net/show/142487/

Now, when I upgrade kernel to 3.10.7-gentoo-r1, the system hangs after kernel loads the driver RV710. I have to append 'nomodeset' to the kernel then the kernel loads and init process completes. So it seems KMS is not working.

This is the new .config http://bpaste.net/show/142490/

While configuring .config for 3.10.7-r1, I tried to use http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Radeon.

Can someone please help me troubleshoot and resolve this issue?

emerge --info (when kernel v. is 3.7.9)

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.2.1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.7.9-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.7.9-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_860_@_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3965376 total,     56500 free

KiB Swap:     987960 total,    974040 free

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 17 Oct 2013 15:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

ccache version 3.1.9 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.5.4-r5, 2.7.5-r3, 3.1.5, 3.2.5-r3

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.7, 4.5.4, 4.6.3, 4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo cj-overlay bleeding-edge sunrise mozilla lxde local

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/maven-bin-2.2/conf /usr/share/maven-bin-3.0/conf /var/lib/hsqldb /var/spool/munin-async/.ssh"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ rsync://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo rsync://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 -l3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--timeout=50"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp/portage"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/cj-overlay /var/lib/layman/bleeding-edge /var/lib/layman/sunrise /var/lib/layman/mozilla /var/lib/layman/lxde /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 aspell berkdb bzip2 cli consolekit cracklib crypt cxx dbus dri gdbm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg ldap mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin openmp pam pcre readline session sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd unicode zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias cgi cgid" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, USE_PYTHON

```

Radeon - UCODE Drivers

```

[I] x11-drivers/radeon-ucode

     Available versions:  20120320 20130626 20130826

     Installed versions:  20130826(02:22:08 PM 10/17/2013)

```

Thank youLast edited by upengan78 on Mon Oct 21, 2013 9:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## upengan78

When I set CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=" radeon/R700_rlc.bin radeon/RV710_smc.bin radeon/RV710_uvd.bin" in the new kernel and make and make modules_install, copy new kernel to /boot and reboot, the kernel hangs at one point. After 5-10 minutes, system reboots itself and same thing continues.

```
Oct 21 06:30:01 host79 kernel: [    7.661791] [drm] radeon defaulting to kernel modesetting.

Oct 21 06:30:01 host79 kernel: [    7.661794] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

Oct 21 06:30:01 host79 kernel: [    7.662825] [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (RV710 0x1002:0x9540 0x1028:0x0002).

Oct 21 06:30:01 host79 kernel: [    7.662946] [drm] register mmio base: 0xF7DF0000

Oct 21 06:30:01 host79 kernel: [    7.662950] [drm] register mmio size: 65536

Oct 21 06:30:01 host79 kernel: [    7.663048] ATOM BIOS: 113
```

If I pass 'nomodeset', system comes up. But the startx doesn't work. Below is what is I see in Xorg log.

```
[KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.
```

----------

## upengan78

If I change ATI Radeon to M from * and use radeon/R700_rlc.bin radeon/RV710_smc.bin radeon/RV710_uvd.bin then kernel goes past the message in the earlier post but init gets stuck at

[udev] Waiting for uevents to be processed and reboots itself.

----------

## sebB

Try with

```
<M> Direct Rendering Manager

<M> ATI Radeon
```

And remove all in

```
[ ]   Include in-kernel firmware blobs in kernel binary

()    External firmware blobs to build into the kernel binary
```

----------

## upengan78

Thanks. Just did those settings as you suggested recompiled, rebooted.  However, the init process hangs at "waiting for uevents to be processed " and reboots itself in 2-3 minutes.

Again the nomodeset helped to bring system online.

----------

## sebB

You can try to compile the 3.10 with the 3.9 config without changing anything.

If it work, try configuring your kernel step by step because you have change some options (*/M).

----------

## upengan78

I tried just now but same thing happens.

I enabled udev debug/logging. Booted system with nomodeset and manually tried below command.

```
modprobe radeon modeset=1 
```

 -> this immediately caused system hang and got itself rebooted.

This is what I see in the log:

```

Oct 21 15:11:45 host79 kernel:  432.150985] udevd[1179]: validate module index

Oct 21 15:11:45 host79 kernel:  432.151291] udevd[1179]: seq 1628 queued, 'add' 'module'

Oct 21 15:11:45 host79 kernel: [  432.154340] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

Oct 21 15:11:45 host79 kernel:  432.154690] udevd[1179]: seq 1628 forked new worker [3531]

Oct 21 15:11:45 host79 kernel:  432.155045] udevd[3531]: seq 1628 running

Oct 21 15:11:45 host79 kernel:  432.155820] udevd[3531]: no db file to read /run/udev/data/+module:radeon: No such file or directory

Oct 21 15:11:45 host79 kernel:  432.156100] udevd[3531]: passed -1 bytes to netlink monitor 0x25d55a0

Oct 21 15:11:45 host79 kernel:  432.156175] udevd[3531]: seq 1628 processed with 0

Oct 21 15:11:45 host79 kernel:  432.156773] udevd[1179]: seq 1628 done with 0

Oct 21 15:11:45 host79 kernel:  432.164860] udevd[1179]: seq 1629 queued, 'add' 'drm'

Oct 21 15:11:45 host79 kernel:  432.164999] udevd[1179]: passed 249 bytes to netlink monitor 0x25d0540

Oct 21 15:11:45 host79 kernel:  432.165056] udevd[3531]: seq 1629 running

Oct 21 15:11:45 host79 kernel:  432.165931] udevd[3531]: no db file to read /run/udev/data/c226:64: No such file or directory

Oct 21 15:11:45 host79 kernel:  432.165962] udevd[3531]: GROUP 27 /lib64/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:30

Oct 21 15:11:45 host79 kernel:  432.166008] udevd[3531]: handling device node '/dev/dri/controlD64', devnum=c226:64, mode=0660, uid=0, gid=27

Oct 21 15:11:45 host79 kernel:  432.166073] udevd[3531]: set permissions /dev/dri/controlD64, 020660, uid=0, gid=27

Oct 21 15:11:45 host79 kernel:  432.166222] udevd[3531]: creating symlink '/dev/char/226:64' to '../dri/controlD64'

Oct 21 15:11:45 host79 kernel:  432.166951] udevd[3531]: created empty file '/run/udev/data/c226:64' for '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.0/0000:01:00.0/drm/controlD64'

Oct 21 15:11:45 host79 kernel:  432.167066] udevd[3531]: passed -1 bytes to netlink monitor 0x25d55a0

Oct 21 15:11:45 host79 kernel:  432.167204] udevd[3531]: seq 1629 processed with 0

Oct 21 15:11:45 host79 kernel:  432.167832] udevd[1179]: seq 1629 done with 0

Oct 21 15:11:45 host79 kernel: [  432.168105] [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (RV710 0x1002:0x9540 0x1028:0x0002).

Oct 21 15:11:45 host79 kernel:  432.168170] udevd[1179]: seq 1630 queued, 'add' 'drm'

Oct 21 15:11:45 host79 kernel: [  432.168355] [drm] register mmio base: 0xF7DF0000

Oct 21 15:11:45 host79 kernel: [  432.168356] [drm] register mmio size: 65536

Oct 21 15:11:45 host79 kernel:  432.168363] udevd[1179]: passed 238 bytes to netlink monitor 0x25d0540

Oct 21 15:11:45 host79 kernel:  432.168365] udevd[3531]: seq 1630 running

Oct 21 15:11:45 host79 kernel: [  432.169078] ATOM BIOS: 113

Oct 21 15:11:45 host79 kernel:  432.169348] udevd[3531]: no db file to read /run/udev/data/c226:0: No such file or directory

Oct 21 15:11:45 host79 kernel:  432.169389] udevd[3531]: GROUP 27 /lib64/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:30

Oct 21 15:11:45 host79 kernel:  432.169454] udevd[3531]: RUN 'udev-acl --action=$env{ACTION} --device=$env{DEVNAME}' /lib64/udev/rules.d/70-udev-acl.rules:74

Oct 21 15:11:45 host79 kernel:  432.169474] udevd[3531]: handling device node '/dev/dri/card0', devnum=c226:0, mode=0660, uid=0, gid=27

Oct 21 15:11:45 host79 kernel:  432.169507] udevd[3531]: set permissions /dev/dri/card0, 020660, uid=0, gid=27

Oct 21 15:11:45 host79 kernel:  432.169684] udevd[3531]: creating symlink '/dev/char/226:0' to '../dri/card0'

Oct 21 15:11:45 host79 kernel:  432.170244] udevd[3531]: created db file '/run/udev/data/c226:0' for '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.0/0000:01:00.0/drm/card0'

Oct 21 15:11:45 host79 kernel:  432.171146] udevd[3532]: starting 'udev-acl --action=add --device=/dev/dri/card0'

Oct 21 15:11:45 host79 kernel:  432.172985] udevd[3531]: 'udev-acl --action=add --device=/dev/dri/card0' [3532] exit with return code 0

Oct 21 15:11:45 host79 kernel:  432.173022] udevd[3531]: passed -1 bytes to netlink monitor 0x25d55a0

Oct 21 15:11:45 host79 kernel:  432.173042] udevd[3531]: seq 1630 processed with 0

Oct 21 15:11:45 host79 kernel:  432.173159] udevd[1179]: seq 1630 done with 0

Oct 21 15:11:48 host79 kernel:  435.179122] udevd[1179]: cleanup idle workers

Oct 21 15:11:48 host79 kernel:  435.179158] udevd[1179]: validate module index

Oct 21 15:11:48 host79 kernel:  435.179240] udevd[3531]: unload module index

Oct 21 15:11:48 host79 kernel:  435.179569] udevd[1179]: worker [3531] exit

Oct 21 15:11:48 host79 kernel:  435.179579] udevd[1179]: worker [3531] cleaned up

```

----------

## upengan78

Just out of curiosity, I unmasked "3.11.5-gentoo" and did the steps as always. 

This worked flawlessly, from the word go.

Here is the new kernel's config  http://bpaste.net/show/142600/ (on the dell optiplex 980)

Notice that I continue to use following as I had in 3.7.9-gentoo

```
CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/R600_rlc.bin radeon/R700_rlc.bin"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib64/firmware"
```

```

[    6.007384] [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (RV710 0x1002:0x9540 0x1028:0x0002).

[    6.007388] udevd[1199]: seq 1584 queued, 'add' 'drm'

[    6.007417] [drm] register mmio base: 0xF7DF0000

[    6.007419] [drm] register mmio size: 65536

[    6.007530] ATOM BIOS: 113

[    6.007622] radeon 0000:01:00.0: VRAM: 512M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000001FFFFFFF (512M used)

[    6.007624] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GTT: 512M 0x0000000020000000 - 0x000000003FFFFFFF

[    6.007626] [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=512M, BAR=256M

[    6.007627] [drm] RAM width 64bits DDR

[    6.007825] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 1979282 kiB

[    6.007826] [TTM] Initializing pool allocator

[    6.008325] [TTM] Initializing DMA pool allocator

[    6.008542] [drm] radeon: 512M of VRAM memory ready

[    6.008550] [drm] radeon: 512M of GTT memory ready.
```

```
 from /var/log/dmesg

[    2.262219] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    2.262307] [drm] radeon defaulting to kernel modesetting.

[    2.262360] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

[    2.262651] [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (RV515 0x1002:0x7183 0x1028:0x0D02).

[    2.262742] [drm] register mmio base: 0xFE9E0000

[    2.262794] [drm] register mmio size: 65536

[    2.262974] ATOM BIOS: RV516

[    2.263082] [drm] Generation 2 PCI interface, using max accessible memory

[    2.263139] radeon 0000:01:00.0: VRAM: 256M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000000FFFFFFF (256M used)

[    2.263208] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GTT: 512M 0x0000000010000000 - 0x000000002FFFFFFF

[    2.263287] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).

[    2.263340] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[    2.263413] [drm] radeon: irq initialized.

[    2.263469] mtrr: type mismatch for d0000000,10000000 old: write-back new: write-combining

[    2.263536] [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=256M, BAR=256M

[    2.263588] [drm] RAM width 128bits DDR

[    2.263673] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 1988132 kiB.

[    2.263729] [TTM] Initializing pool allocator.

[    2.263784] [TTM] Initializing DMA pool allocator.

[    2.263859] [drm] radeon: 256M of VRAM memory ready

[    2.263913] [drm] radeon: 512M of GTT memory ready.

[    2.263983] [drm] GART: num cpu pages 131072, num gpu pages 131072

[    2.265139] [drm] radeon: ib pool ready.

[    2.266288] [drm] radeon: 1 quad pipes, 1 z pipes initialized.

[    2.267131] [drm] PCIE GART of 512M enabled (table at 0x0000000000040000).

[    2.267212] radeon 0000:01:00.0: WB enabled

[    2.267266] [drm] fence driver on ring 0 use gpu addr 0x10000000 and cpu addr 0xffff8801263a5000

[    2.267443] [drm] Loading R500 Microcode

[    2.268313] [drm] radeon: ring at 0x0000000010001000

[    2.268393] [drm] ring test succeeded in 7 usecs

[    2.269190] [drm] ib test succeeded in 0 usecs

[    2.269813] [drm] Radeon Display Connectors

[    2.269866] [drm] Connector 0:

[    2.269918] [drm]   DVI-I

[    2.269969] [drm]   HPD1

[    2.270040] [drm]   DDC: 0x7e40 0x7e40 0x7e44 0x7e44 0x7e48 0x7e48 0x7e4c 0x7e4c

[    2.270107] [drm]   Encoders:

[    2.270158] [drm]     CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1

[    2.270210] [drm]     DFP1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_TMDS1

[    2.270262] [drm] Connector 1:

[    2.270313] [drm]   S-video

[    2.270363] [drm]   Encoders:

[    2.270414] [drm]     TV1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC2

[    2.270466] [drm] Connector 2:

[    2.270517] [drm]   DVI-I

[    2.270567] [drm]   HPD2

[    2.270619] [drm]   DDC: 0x7e50 0x7e50 0x7e54 0x7e54 0x7e58 0x7e58 0x7e5c 0x7e5c

[    2.270685] [drm]   Encoders:

[    2.270736] [drm]     CRT2: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC2

[    2.270788] [drm]     DFP3: INTERNAL_LVTM1

[    2.367118] [drm] fb mappable at 0xD00C0000

[    2.367171] [drm] vram apper at 0xD0000000

[    2.367223] [drm] size 5242880

[    2.367274] [drm] fb depth is 24

[    2.367325] [drm]    pitch is 5120

[    2.367464] fbcon: radeondrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    2.378165] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

[    2.381592] fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device

[    2.381623] drm: registered panic notifier

[    2.381652] [drm] Initialized radeon 2.13.0 20080528 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0

```

Thanks for the help!

[SOLVED] using latest unstable kernel - 3.11.5-gentoo

----------

